# Goliath on Amazon Prime



## MarkinPhx (Oct 18, 2016)

Has anyone binged through this show yet ? I haven't started it yet but plan to sometime in the future. If anyone has finished it I'm curious what your opinion of the show is.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 19, 2016)

It looks like it could be very good and the cast looks terrific. I don't have an Amazon subscription at this point but have in the past. All of this original programming on the various channels is making TV increasingly compelling. It's hard not to want all of the channels at the same time, but that gets expensive.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 19, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> It looks like it could be very good and the cast looks terrific. I don't have an Amazon subscription at this point but have in the past. All of this original programming on the various channels is making TV increasingly compelling. It's hard not to want all of the channels at the same time, but that gets expensive.



I agree as far as the expense goes. I am starting to juggle different services in order to watch certain shows on each service. I will subscribe to HBO Go for a month when Westworld is over and binge that. I noticed that David E Kelley developed Goliath so that makes it even more enticing. Too many shows !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 19, 2016)

I totally do the same thing with subscribing only when something worth watching is on. It's so easy now to do that.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> I agree as far as the expense goes. I am starting to juggle different services in order to watch certain shows on each service. I will subscribe to HBO Go for a month when Westworld is over and binge that. I noticed that David E Kelley developed Goliath so that makes it even more enticing. Too many shows !!!!!!!!!!!



Someone mentioned Westworld to me the other day.  What's it about?  Do you enjoy it?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 22, 2016)

Binged Goliath yesterday, really enjoyed it.   

Westworld........been watching from the beginning, but sorta confused.    With Anthony Hopkins in it, expecting him to roll out in a chair, face mask on, slurping noises and saying 'Clarissa'.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 22, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Binged Goliath yesterday, really enjoyed it.
> 
> Westworld........been watching from the beginning, but sorta confused.    With Anthony Hopkins in it, expecting him to roll out in a chair, face mask on, slurping noises and saying 'Clarissa'.



Thanks for you opinion ! I will probably start watching it next week. I remember watching the original Westworld when it first aired on TV and being freaked out by it. I assume Anthony Hopkins doesn't play a connoisseur of body parts in this one


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 23, 2016)

My husband has watched most of the series so far. He really likes it.  I have just watched the first episode so far.  Seems good.  But, we are giving up our Prime subscription at the end out the year when it expires for us.  We are not shopping Amazon near as much, and it seems so much of what we are interested in you have to at for.  We are going to stick with Netflix and Hulu/


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2016)

Do you have to pay to watch Goliath?  I have Amazon Prime now.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 24, 2016)

It's free if you have Prime


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Oct 27, 2016)

Goliath is great! We've watched 3 episodes so far. BB Thornton does a great job.

 I have had Prime for years and plan to keep it. We do a lot of shopping on Amazon so it's worth it to us. I also take advantage of Prime music songs and playlists. We have several Amazon Echos (Alexa)  in the house and having all that free music is great. "Alexa, play music from the 60's." It will play all day or until we tell her to stop.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 27, 2016)

There is only one season of it so far.  8 episodes.  Not sure if there will be another.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 18, 2016)

I've been watching Goliath and am really enjoying it. There's some interesting casting as well including Dwight Yoakum. He and Billy Bob Thornton last worked together in Sling Blade.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 18, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I've been watching Goliath and am really enjoying it. There's some interesting casting as well including Dwight Yoakum. He and Billy Bob Thornton last worked together in Sling Blade.



Wow do I feel stupid now. Dwight Yoakum is one of my favorite musicians and I didn't even recognize him in the show. And yes, he is a pretty good actor.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 18, 2016)

I watched 3 episodes of Goliath.  I've admired Billy Bob Thornton's and William Hurt's work for years.  I think this show has a great cast, but I have not found a single character admirable,likeable, or even interesting in any way, and really have no interest in where the story may be going.  Much the same way I felt about the book, The Girl on the Train, but I did finish that.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 21, 2016)

I finished watching this and the ending was very good and well worth sticking with it. I hope they'll be another season.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 21, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I finished watching this and the ending was very good and well worth sticking with it. I hope they'll be another season.


Good to know. I stopped watching midway through in order to watch the new season of The Fall but will go back and finish it this week.


----------

